# Moany moany...



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Do any of your cats moan? When MowMow is settling down to nap, when he's re arranging his sleeping position, or if I bug him when he's sleeping he lets out these looooonnnggg moans and groans. 

This is something fairly recent. I've cheched him over and he doesn't seem to be in pain and his chest sounds clear.......


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

When Satin flops down on the floor sometimes she'll let out a noise, not sure it's really a groan and it's not a long one but she does make noise even sometimes when she's been sleeping and stretches.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Kitter groans everytime he switches positions, stretches or he'll just randomly let out a groan while he's sleeping. He meows/groans/chirps if you pet him or kiss him when he's sleeping and you wake him up.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That sounds cute! Neither of mine moan. Abby trills a lot, while Muffs is generally silent.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Genie frequently chirps and trills and moans when she moves around in her sleep and especially if someone rubs her when she's sleeping. Then again she's very talkative generally.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

My kitty, Caroline, moans in her sleep, too. She moves a bit. I was wondering if this was normal.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra lets out a squeal when he stretches, no groaning though.


----------



## bluegoo06 (Nov 24, 2010)

when i pet my cat when hes sleeping, he does that moaning. Sounds like hes a child and groaning because mom is waking him up! Im pretty sure its normal or at least not a health problem.


----------

